# Straight furry games?



## tamara590 (Jan 15, 2022)

Anyone know of any straight furry games/visual novels? Or furry games with a female player?
Okay with sfw and nsfw, But prefer sfw.
Gotta specify, PC ONLY^^


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 16, 2022)

I know Winds of Change has the option to play as a female and there are dating options for both genders. https://store.steampowered.com/app/594130/Winds_of_Change/


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I know Winds of Change has the option to play as a female and there are dating options for both genders. https://store.steampowered.com/app/594130/Winds_of_Change/


Thank you^^ This is exactly the kind of stuff im looking for!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2022)

>furries
>straight
(I can't actually help I don't know of any, sorry >.<)


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 18, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> >furries
> >straight
> (I can't actually help I don't know of any, sorry >.<)


Thats okay^^, Theyre way too rare sadly.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 18, 2022)

Lovers of Aether

*:¬}*


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Lovers of Aether
> 
> *:¬}*


What a nice looking game, Thanks for the recommendation^^


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

if I knew what a VN was I most likely would be able to partake in this


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> What a nice looking game, Thanks for the recommendation^^


If you like it, consider playing Rivals of Aether. Its what the characters in Lovers are from. While not a VN, its still quite fun as a smash clone, or so I hear (I have the game but somehow never so much as installed it I'm ashamed to say)


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> if I knew what a VN was I most likely would be able to partake in this


A vn is a visual novel, Most of them are basically dating sims, where you can befriend or date characters.


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 18, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> If you like it, consider playing Rivals of Aether. Its what the characters in Lovers are from. While not a VN, its still quite fun as a smash clone, or so I hear (I have the game but somehow never so much as installed it I'm ashamed to say)


Ill check it out, Thanks again^^


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 18, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> What a nice looking game, Thanks for the recommendation^^


I was joking about playing this. Don't play it. You won't understand any of the context. Especially now.
It's one big inside joke.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

I have a site that has a couple of furry games but its a 18+ site so IDK if I can give the link or name


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 18, 2022)

Oh wait, did you edit the thread? I thought you only wanted VN's. In that case play Kaze and the Wild Masks or Rikki and Vikki.


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Oh wait, did you edit the thread? I thought you only wanted VN's. In that case play Kaze and the Wild Masks or Rikki and Vikki.


Yes i edited it, Makes it easier to find a wider pool of games, Thanks for the recommendations^^
Wonder why lovers of aether would be a joke? Im missing the context here XD
I checked steam and its actually a real game


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I have a site that has a couple of furry games but its a 18+ site so IDK if I can give the link or name


Do they have straight games? Or female protagonist?, If you wanna send me the link, You are allowed to pm me^^


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2022)

Freedom Planet!!! Really fun sidescroller where all the protagonists are female.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 18, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Yes i edited it, Makes it easier to find a wider pool of games, Thanks for the recommendations^^
> Wonder why lovers of aether would be a joke? Im missing the context here XD
> I checked steam and its actually a real game


Rivals of Aether is a difficult, extremely competitive focused fighter. _Lovers of Aether _is full of jokes and references to the community culture and meta game of Rivals.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 18, 2022)

For video games in general there is Dust: An Elysian Tail, which sadly doesn't feature a female protagonist but is a fun furry sidescroller. There is also Skyrim, you can chose your characters gender and pick a feline Khajiit and lizard Argonian as your characters species.


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Rivals of Aether is a difficult, extremely competitive focused fighter. _Lovers of Aether _is full of jokes and references to the community culture and meta game of Rivals.


Ahhh okay, Sounds nice tho^^


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 18, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Freedom Planet!!! Really fun sidescroller where all the protagonists are female.


Thanks, i even saw that there's a second game^^


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> For video games in general there is Dust: An Elysian Tail, which sadly doesn't feature a female protagonist but is a fun furry sidescroller. There is also Skyrim, you can chose your characters gender and pick a feline Khajiit and lizard Argonian as your characters species.


Thanks^^ Ill check out dust: An elysian tail ,I do have skyrim already^^


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 18, 2022)

I just remembered there is a kickstarter about to launch for a game called Sang: The Desert Blade. A demo is out and you play as a female hyena.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 18, 2022)

While the first Yooka Laylee was a shitshow, it's sequel, Impossible Lair is a masterpiece.
Forged in Shadow Torch is an excellent search action game that came out a short while before Dread and was almost as good.
Tunic has a demo you can try now on Steam and will be released in March.

I can't think of many others that aren't obvious choices...

Though a lot of people forgot that Crash Bandicoot 4 came out last year (if you're comfortable giving Activision money). It was extremely good if a bit padded.



tamara590 said:


> Thanks, i even saw that there's a second game^^


It's not out. No release date.


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you all for these suggestions, Ill check them out^^
Of course more suggestions are always welcome


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 19, 2022)

All are on Steam!

Amorous
Lovely Fox
Lovely Overseer
Major / Minor
Monster Hunting For Love
My Furry Detective
My Furry Dictator
My Furry Neighbor
Otter of my Life
Pirate's Fate
Something to do with Love
Vestige of the Past


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 19, 2022)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> All are on Steam!
> 
> Amorous
> Lovely Fox
> ...


Oh wow, Thank you!!!
Thats alot of games, Ill check them all out, And good that theyre on steam^^


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 21, 2022)

I forgot to list this. This character is ancient. I'm unfamiliar with the game, but it's beautiful and reviews were positive. 




Also, Lucky's games are pretty decent. They're EXTREMELY derivative but they're quality. If you like Mario 3D World, Super Lucky's Tale is worth looking at. It's not that challenging, but it's varied and there's a lot to do that feels meaningful. He has another one called, *New* Super Lucky's Tale which I honestly don't know if it's a remix or sequel because both games I swear follow the same plot with the same worlds. I haven't played the original in a while.

Lucky got a bad start because his actual first game was an XBox One _Kinect_ exclusive.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Jan 23, 2022)

If you don't mind retro game you have a nearly unlimited library.

Claw is a fun if basic side scroller. Pretty sure it was one of the games that came with sound blaster cards in 1997.

Bloody roar and similar games existed pretty much since mortal kombat. Konami had quite a few anthro based fighters.

Most long running rpgs have player men and mer alike ( though you may have to use more imagination now... As I understand graphics such as ultima 2 and the first elders rolls may be lacking in today's world)

You have your platformers and many are still going : sonic, ratchet and clank, spyro ( the remakes really good amazingly). 

The first tree Is a really good game in my opinion because of its art style and very heavy themes, conveyed in a surreal dreamland. I cried many times playing it through. It's part visual novel, and part platformer. The narration though is what's really the winner.

Ghost of a Tale is a wonderfully charming game with red wall inspired themes and great for kids. There are no lives, you can never loose, ( you might also not win, I've played for 20 hours and still stuck...) yet it's addicting stealth game play.

If you like lucas arts point and clicks ( again showing my age as point and clicked died with the advent of at home real time 3d) Fox Tail is really cute and charming. You also can't die, there is in fact no life meter at all.

Inherit the earth is another 2.5d point and click adventure that was popular with furries and non furries alike. I want to say it was the last amiga game I purchased.


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 23, 2022)

Christine Vulpes said:


> If you don't mind retro game you have a nearly unlimited library.
> 
> Claw is a fun if basic side scroller. Pretty sure it was one of the games that came with sound blaster cards in 1997.
> 
> ...


Wow, Thats a beautiful list of games you compiled there!
These are pc games too? And tree of life suits my interests, I love games that are emotional and story-driven^^
Thank you so much^^


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Jan 23, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Wow, Thats a beautiful list of games you compiled there!
> These are pc games too? And tree of life suits my interests, I love games that are emotional and story-driven^^
> Thank you so much^^


Anything with a little about it is a pc title, but they may require dosbox or scum vn if older.

Only some of the platformers are exclusive to consoles  but may have pc ports or reboots(and Konami games are almost exclusive arcade cabinets or console, but emulators do exist)

I am a big proponent of emulators of older games : if the company no longer sells the game, or the way to play the game, then it's abandon ware as we should be free to enjoy it since its original maker no longer cares about it. ( And legally speaking many places in the world agree)


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 23, 2022)

Christine Vulpes said:


> Anything with a little about it is a pc title, but they may require dosbox or scum vn if older.
> 
> Only some of the platformers are exclusive to consoles  but may have pc ports or reboots(and Konami games are almost exclusive arcade cabinets or console, but emulators do exist)
> 
> I am a big proponent of emulators of older games : if the company no longer sells the game, or the way to play the game, then it's abandon ware as we should be free to enjoy it since its original maker no longer cares about it. ( And legally speaking many places in the world agree)


Thats good to hear, I also use emulators to play older games, It would be a shame to let these games die out, So playing them for free keeps them alive, And retro games give a fun and nostalgic feeling, I actually prefer retro/older games^^


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 23, 2022)

Aqua Kitty Milk Mine Defender and its sequel
Monomals
Ninjin Clash of Carrots (this game is hilarious)
Whip! Whip!

And I hesitate to recommend Kemono Heroes but you *might* like it. I found it to be dull though considering the similar games we have been getting.


----------



## Prehistorik (Jan 29, 2022)

Sorry to interrupt, but I have a suggestion. When you post game names, could you add two words about it? Game genre or anything about it.

I don't think creating a separate thread is a good idea, so I'll just join this one, but I'll be fine with any games with furry characters in it. Doesn't matter if it's a PC game or not. I don't enjoy watching gay or muscular characters, but it doesn't have to be straight only. If there's anything non gay and not skinny/human looking, I'd like to know about its (game's) existence. I can just ignore what doesn't appeal to me.

Sly game on PS2 was nice. The animation of main character was enjoyable. Are there any mods or games with comparable animation quality? 
Speaking of emulation
@tamara590 You can check the Sly series on a PS2 emulator. Not to mention N64/Gamecube ones, the home of Star Fox and Crystal characters


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 29, 2022)

Oh my god fuck yes, this looks like everything I've been dying for. Wishlisted the shit out of this.









						Save 40% on Kao the Kangaroo on Steam
					

Inspired by the golden age of 3D Platformers, Kao The Kangaroo returns in a whole new adventure! Embark on an epic journey, master magical gloves, explore lush environments and take Kao through his most grand tale yet!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 30, 2022)

Prehistorik said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but I have a suggestion. When you post game names, could you add two words about it? Game genre or anything about it.
> 
> I don't think creating a separate thread is a good idea, so I'll just join this one, but I'll be fine with any games with furry characters in it. Doesn't matter if it's a PC game or not. I don't enjoy watching gay or muscular characters, but it doesn't have to be straight only. If there's anything non gay and not skinny/human looking, I'd like to know about its (game's) existence. I can just ignore what doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the emulator idea^^ i do play the starfox games, Both on an n64 and an gamecube emulator, Ill check the ps2 one out^^


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 30, 2022)

Talking about "oldskool" point-and-cliick quests: FoxTail.


----------



## tamara590 (Jan 30, 2022)

Canis Dirus said:


> Talking about "oldskool" point-and-cliick quests: FoxTail.


Nice recommendation, There's just something about old school games thats just perfect to me^^


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Baalf (Jan 30, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I forgot to list this. This character is ancient. I'm unfamiliar with the game, but it's beautiful and reviews were positive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought his actual first game was a VR game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 30, 2022)

What, Lucky? I only remember him being introduced as a Kinect character which is why he got massively shat on. But his entire existence is extremely weird despite how simple his premise is so maybe it was VR at first. lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 1, 2022)

Oh I NEED this shit.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 12, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> Oh wow, Thank you!!!
> Thats alot of games, Ill check them all out, And good that theyre on steam^^



Hope you like em!

Also, by emulator, their of course be The Donkey Kong series too!

Kandy and Dixie Kong 4 da win!

Diddy Kong Racing also has Pipsy!


----------



## tamara590 (Feb 12, 2022)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Hope you like em!
> 
> Also, by emulator, their of course be The Donkey Kong series too!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ill check them out^^


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 13, 2022)

So Grapple Dog came out a few days ago and this game is some primo shit. Really glad that anthro games are consistently fun lately. I cannot wait for GoodBoy Galaxy and Kao to drop.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 15, 2022)

In the NSFW category, there's *Ravager* but... gotta warn you... it deliberately sets out to cater to some pretty nasty fetishes!


----------



## tamara590 (Feb 15, 2022)

Faustus said:


> In the NSFW category, there's *Ravager* but... gotta warn you... it deliberately sets out to cater to some pretty nasty fetishes!


What fetishes? So i know wether to skip or not^^


----------



## Faustus (Feb 15, 2022)

tamara590 said:


> What fetishes? So i know wether to skip or not^^


Non-consensual sex, dubcon, feral dragon / human pairings, torture, mind control, massive size-play, slavery. I *would* include 'vore' since you are able to eat some of the people you have sex with, but this isn't graphically depicted (at the moment...) so it barely counts.

It's worth noting that these ARE optional and can be turned off in the game's settings, plus I'm fairly sure that the game always gives you the option to decide not to do such nasty things and be a 'noble' kind of dragon instead. You miss a lot of the adult content by doing so, but if you're more concerned about the story and the (very minimal) tactical elements to gameplay then that might not be a deal-breaker.


----------



## tamara590 (Feb 15, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Non-consensual sex, dubcon, feral dragon / human pairings, torture, mind control, massive size-play, slavery. I *would* include 'vore' since you are able to eat some of the people you have sex with, but this isn't graphically depicted (at the moment...) so it barely counts.
> 
> It's worth noting that these ARE optional and can be turned off in the game's settings, plus I'm fairly sure that the game always gives you the option to decide not to do such nasty things and be a 'noble' kind of dragon instead. You miss a lot of the adult content by doing so, but if you're more concerned about the story and the (very minimal) tactical elements to gameplay then that might not be a deal-breaker.


Its good that i have the option to play SFW since i prefer that^^
Thx for the recommendation


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 15, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Non-consensual sex, dubcon, feral dragon / human pairings, torture, mind control, massive size-play, slavery. I *would* include 'vore' since you are able to eat some of the people you have sex with, but this isn't graphically depicted (at the moment...) so it barely counts.


It appears I have a new game to play @.@


----------



## Faustus (Feb 15, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> It appears I have a new game to play @.@


It's surprisingly well-written, given how niche the fetish content is, and it's fully voiced - though acting ability varies a lot! I do love the dragon's deep growly voice, but he doesn't get many lines 

Word of warning, it IS early access, but there's enough content to complete the main storyline.


----------

